# Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?



## Shira11 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

als HDS-5 User mit LSS-1 Modul überlege ich den umstieg auf die Gen2 wegen StructureMap. Oder ein 8er oder 7er dazu.

Schneller hin und her schalten#d

Ist das in der Praxis brauchbar?

Wenn ich so überlege zieh ich den Sturture Scan am Ar... nach. 

Was kann das bringen|kopfkrat

Ich Navigiere mit Garmin Vision GPSMAP 520S


----------



## Shira11 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?*

Danke für den Link! Der ist sehr interessant.#6

Also für mich ist sicher mein 5er ausreichend.

Ich fahr ein kleines Revier auf der Donau und da kenn ich nach einer Saison alle HotSpots auswendig. MIt der Aufnahmefunktion kann ich mir die Sonarlogs zu Hause auf 55" ansehen. Da ist selbst das HDS 10 nichts dagegen.

3 Wochen Adria im Sommer? Da fahr ich in Gebiete jenseits der 100 Meter Wassertiefe zum Fischen. Also dafür auch nichts.

Wenn ich meine gewohnheiten nicht änder brauch ich woll kein HDS Gen2.

Allerdings möchte ich hier eine Diskussion anregen den vielleicht fehlt mir noch das entscheidente Argument und ich kaufs mir doch dazu oder wechsel.


----------



## Shira11 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?*



divefreak schrieb:


> Was wohl funktionieren soll ist das man Fischschulen auch im Tiefwasser gut erkennt. Die Amis nutzen das Sidescan um Köderfische zu fangen.
> 
> Für mich gibts 3 Gründe ein HDS-8m nachzurüsten.
> 
> ...


 
Aber das mit den Köderfischen ist doch auch bei Gen1 oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderheli (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ein kleines Revier auf der Donau.




Hallo, wo fischt du den da in der Donau?

zum Thema: Persönlich sehe ich FISCHEREILICH keinen großartigen Vorteil bei den GEN 2.

Gefallen würd mir die bessere Geschwindigkeit bei den GEN 2. Sonst bin ich einigermaßen happy mit meinem HDS 5.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Shira11 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?*



zanderheli schrieb:


> Hallo, wo fischt du den da in der Donau?
> 
> 
> heli


 
Bei Tulln Fische ich!:vik:

Ich bin auch mit dem 5er zufrieden!


----------



## zanderheli (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?*

In der Kronau hab ich mal ne Zille gekauft, ansonsten kenn ich die Donau dort nur vom drüberfahren.

Ich fische in Aggsbach/Wachau hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder, zu 50% vertikal.

Fischt du in einem Staubereich? Ich frage deshalb weil es sehr schwer ist dort Räuber zu fangen und ich gerne mehr darüber erfahren würde.
alles liebe
heli


----------



## Shira11 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 umsteigen von HDS?*



zanderheli schrieb:


> Fischt du in einem Staubereich? Ich frage deshalb weil es sehr schwer ist dort Räuber zu fangen und ich gerne mehr darüber erfahren würde.
> alles liebe
> heli


Ja ich Fische im Stau mit Boot und fang auch nix!

Aber das ist ja nicht Thema hier!

Ich hab mir jetzt den HDS-7m gekauft und betreib das alte 5er mit LSS-1 und HDS-7 Gen 2 im Netz. Bin schon gespannt!|supergri


----------

